# Young from almond rollers



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Here are two nest mates from almond roller pair. There is a chance the white could develop eye problems but not necessaily so, the other young is showing an excessive black patch which may detract from the classic almond coloration. we'll see as they develop.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

newday said:


> Here are two nest mates from almond roller pair. There is a chance the white could develop eye problems but not necessaily so, the other young is showing an excessive black patch which may detract from the classic almond coloration. we'll see as they develop.


Why are you mating two almonds? Wouldn't it be better to mate the almond hen with a kite cock?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Almonds*

I do pair almonds/almonds and almond/kites. 

Almond to almond do produce a high percentage of very nice almonds. We rarely (often several years inbetween) have whites with eye problem or lethal gene problems. This same family/strain of almond rollers has been strictly bred since the early 1950s. 

Even this young white is very robust, as you can see it does have some coloration and will be a cock.


----------

